# Not quite sure if old school, but need these plugs



## The ///Man (Oct 6, 2014)

It's for a couple older PPI amps. Was curious if these are specific to car audio amplifiers, or if they are from something else that I might be able to ask for at a local electronics place. Thanks in advance.

4 Pin Speaker Power Plug AudioControl Orion Phoenix Gold Zapco Mmatts PPI | eBay


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

There was a member on here selling them by the boatload here not to long ago..


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

I believe this ebay seller is a diyma member

edit; I think I bought a pair of plugs from this ebay seller but as outside ebay, direct paypal.

edit: which ppi amps? Models? Maybe I can help


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I got a couple of extra 3 and 4 position plugs that are used in the AudioControl, PG processors...


----------



## The ///Man (Oct 6, 2014)

soccerguru607 said:


> I believe this ebay seller is a diyma member
> 
> edit; I think I bought a pair of plugs from this ebay seller but as outside ebay, direct paypal.
> 
> edit: which ppi amps? Models? Maybe I can help


Sedona 2x25 and 2x50


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

what`s wrong with ebay link you provided?


----------



## The ///Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> what`s wrong with ebay link you provided?


I wanted to see if it was a piece that I could just go to the local electronics supply store down the street and get or if it was specific to car audio amplifiers. I try not to use eBay if locals have stuff i need.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

The ///Man said:


> I wanted to see if it was a piece that I could just go to the local electronics supply store down the street and get or if it was specific to car audio amplifiers. I try not to use eBay if locals have stuff i need.


Good luck finding it locally...more than likely you'll have to order it.


----------



## The ///Man (Oct 6, 2014)

TrickyRicky said:


> Good luck finding it locally...more than likely you'll have to order it.


K, thanks. Never seen something like that before on an amplifier, that is why I was curious. I went ahead and ordered them.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

AudioControl, PG, PPI and several others used the same plug...even Linear Power on some of their amps.

Finding it locally will take more time and probably frustrating, might as well just order a few.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

If you have a competent electronics store, you can get them there. I got mine from my local electronics store, $4.00 each.


----------



## The ///Man (Oct 6, 2014)

smgreen20 said:


> If you have a competent electronics store, you can get them there. I got mine from my local electronics store, $4.00 each.


That's what I was thinking, too late now. We have a store that just sells electronic parts. I thought it might be something they would have, but wanted to know if it was possible before I went. It's all good. I might have a neat build for my friend's truck soon with the amps.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Large electronics distributors should have them....Mousers, Digikey, Arrow just to name a few, fry's might have them as well.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

By the way, I would definitely consider those Sedona amps as old school. Look to be in nice shape too from the end shots.


----------



## The ///Man (Oct 6, 2014)

They are new. My friend bought then for his lowrider mustang in the 90s and never used them. They've been sitting around since then.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

heres the for sale thread..


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...audiocontrol-fosgate-ads-mmats-zapco-etc.html


----------

